# Short weekly bouts of eccentric exercise may offer big health improvements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Short weekly bouts of eccentric exercise may offer big health improvements Trainer Janel Bilal lowers a weight during a bicep curl, an example of an eccentric exercise (Karen Tapia-Andersen / Los Angeles Times) Strength training mostly consists of concentric exercises (when the muscles shorten to lift something, as in lifting a weight to do a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

